
Google's new messaging app translates your voice into emoji - aaron_p
http://mashable.com/2017/03/16/google-supersonic-voice-emoji/#Lkxjojbl9OqO
======
iamdave
_Google is working on another experimental messaging app_

Does anyone want to buy in on a betting pool on how many messaging apps we're
going to have from Google by Christmas?

